# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  MeshMixer 3D software?  An Feedback?

## Brian_Krassenstein

Does anyone here have any experience using Meshmixer 3D software?  Had a question today from a friend and couldn't answer it.  He's looking for a solid free 3d modelling software.  I heard about Meshmixer before, but couldn't really give him it as a suggestion since I never worked with it.  I know it's available for both PC and Mac.

http://www.meshmixer.com/ is the website.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Update here.  Meshmixer has updated its software in order to cater more towards 3D Printing enthusiasts.  The Meshmixer update includes the following new features:

Generate an integrated 3D Print Preview with model analysis.Automatically “make solid,” converting multiple shells into a single solid.Automatically repair or hollow out models to prep it for 3D printing.Analysis tool will look at the strength, stability and slicing of any model before you print it
More details on this update here:  http://blog.123dapp.com/2014/02/top-...nting-features

----------


## BakerEvan

I've never used it, but I have heard really good things about it.  




> Automatically repair or hollow out models to prep it for 3D printing


This would be something that would definitely come in handy when designing certain things.

----------


## RobH2

I'm just starting to experiment with it. If anyone has printed to a Makerfarm I'd like to know your configuration in Meshmixer for that. I like the support system that Meshmixer has. I've only done one test so far and I exported the .stl and used Cura to print it. I'll post some results later.

----------


## Luchador

I used Mashmixer to create support (much better than the actual Slicer one) but I missed the possibility to edit the support like I want so I changed now to Simplify3D.
The othe funktions I have never tried.

BR

----------


## RobH2

I'll give Simplify3D a look too. 

Here is my first test of Meshmixer. I printed it with Cura. I tried to throw it some curve balls and maybe I was a bit aggressive. I used the Max teapot and added some challenges. The model was 3.5" wide so it was almost 1/2 my build area. It's not huge but not tiny either. The support were left at the default 2mm. I think I need to bump that up to 4mm first thing. 

My first print it not spectacular. I have alot of retraction settings to address if I want to clean this up. I see that as the problem. With all the tiny support columns, there is a lot of retraction and destringing going on. Also, everytime the head leaves a column and comes back to the shell, you get a blob. So the outer shell is not perfect. In theory, I like the idea but in practice it may be hard to control and get good surfaces. 

MeshMixer_Teapot_Test_01.jpg

----------


## RobH2

Here's my second attempt. It's not perfect at all but it's getting better. I printed this with KissSlicer. I've always gotten the cleanest prints I've ever made with it. I had to adjust the retraction settings alot but this looks much better than the previous test. I also increased the supports from the default 2mm to 4mm. So, in conclusion, it think Meshmixer is an interesting and viable contender in the slicer wars. 

MeshMixer_03.jpg

----------


## Roxy

Did you get a chance to have it fix flawed .STL files?  Supposedly, its one click and it can fix most problems.

----------


## RobH2

I do that in Max by using STL Check. Once I have zero errors I write my .stl. So the issues you see are not model related. They are print configuration related. I just need to tweak and test more. But really, all I wanted to do was test Meshmixer. I think it could be a useful tool in the kit.

----------


## bshadown

I dont get it, how Many programa you need to print a piece? From start to end???

----------


## RobH2

You just need one to print. There are a lot to choose from unless you printed comes with a proprietary one already. If it comes with one, that's all you need. You just import the model (usually an .stl), adjust your settings and print. 

If you want to build a model, that takes a separate program. However, Meshmixer allows you some pretty interesting model building controls as well as printing functions. 

But, back to your original question, it only takes one program to print, start to end. The choice you have to make though is, which one to use?

----------


## LambdaFF

I used it a bit. I think it is way too limited to design something.
However I have used it to generate AMF files from multiple STLs and it worked.
I have used it as well to do some patterning on models I had made : the parameter range is limited but it is the only free tool I have seen doing that and I must say the results where quite nice.

----------


## Hugues

> Does anyone here have any experience using Meshmixer 3D software?  Had a question today from a friend and couldn't answer it.  He's looking for a solid free 3d modelling software.  I heard about Meshmixer before, but couldn't really give him it as a suggestion since I never worked with it.  I know it's available for both PC and Mac.
> 
> http://www.meshmixer.com/ is the website.


I've tried to use it a couple of times, and maybe more. But i don't quite like the interface, it's a little frustrating to work with, trying to edit a mesh, not really being able to do what i want precisely. Maybe it has to do with the nature of meshes. I find the commands not very intuitive.

BTW, can Meshmixer be considered a solid 3d modelling ? From this definition, i would say it's not.

As a solid modeller, i use Autodesk Fusion 360 and i love it. You can also work with mesh in it, and export to stl. I think it's free if you are an "enthusiast" or student and don't use it for commercial purposes.

----------

